# Hello



## Hazardi172 (Dec 21, 2016)

I am a student of Gert Jan ketelaar in WSL VT. Hope I can add to the understanding here and also learn something in the process.


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## geezer (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome, Hazard. I see that your sifu is a Dutch student of Philip Bayer. Are you joining us from the Netherlands?


----------



## Hazardi172 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello Geezer, yes I am located in the Netherlands


----------



## Dylan9d (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome my fellow dutch person 

I had some lose lessons from Silvano Bonafe so I'm not a die-hard VT person but still appreciate the art.

I teach Silat/Pukulan in Dordrecht.


----------



## Buka (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome to Martialtalk! Fortunately for you wing chun is probably the most actively discussed thing on the forums.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 31, 2016)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Jan 3, 2017)

Hazardi172 said:


> I am a student of Gert Jan ketelaar in WSL VT. Hope I can add to the understanding here and also learn something in the process.


I've been in martial arts since 1970 and I taught most of those years. You want to learn something? Well, here's what I tell people that what to learn martial arts; because a person has a black belt does not make them a good instructor, that's why it's smart to shop around and maybe even try a couple or three for a couple of months. I'm small 5'2" slim and small bone. I tried out several different arts and finally, one day, I walked by a door to do an errand and I heard shouting. Looking down a dark hallway, a lighted area of mats opened up. Two student in GI's were moving in a way that entranced me; it was Tracy Kenpo karate. I earned my black belt and I also taught there beginning at Blue belt. later I went to the art the Tracy was an offshoot of, American Kenpo (Ed Parker's) and earned my black belt there. Then I went to several aikido dojos and learned some more stuff. You can learn more stuff in martial arts than you have a life to practice in. 
Sifu


----------



## donald1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello again Guy


----------

